# DARKTOBER - Dark Horizons Radio



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Dark Horizons Radio is going to hand the controls of the show over to the audience during the entire month of October! That's right, it is ALL HALLOWEEN MUSIC and ALL REQUEST all month on the show!

This normally is a 2 week show that we do every October but because we love HALLOWEEN so much, we had to extend it for the entire month! Now titled DARKTOBER! 

Check out the show on Thursdays in October from 9 - 11 PM EST. It can be heard on line at www.wmnf.org and for information on the radio show you can check out our website at www.darkhorizonsradio.com.

Don't let this Darktober pass you by without listening in to the best in Halloween music and spooky tales and of course, your requests as long as they are about Halloween.

Tune into the fun!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Wheeeeeee, I now what I will be doing every Thursday evening from 9-11. (as if I don't already whenever I can). 


hmmmmm, too bad you can't make a cd of the requests for the next fundraiser Rotting. That would probably get some good contributions.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know rotting!! I can't wait, I loved the show last year.


----------

